# My gold and super red severum



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice facial markings on the gold, very vivid. Nice looking fish!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ thanks for the super red sevy =)


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Victor said:


> ^ thanks for the super red sevy =)


Anytime! I might have a couple of columbians up for sale, i dont know if you took a look at them or not. You interested?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally some nice pic and nice fish too. Want to breed them? Where is the rest of the fish?


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

pretty fishy's!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Finally some nice pic and nice fish too. Want to breed them? Where is the rest of the fish?


They're coming, i'm just a bit lazy when it comes to taking pix. I'll get more in soon =)


----------

